# V-Marine vs Tibor - Push Pole Caddies. My unbiased comparison.



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice write up. This would be valuable for the forum to have a place where similar comparisons are kept and updated based on new products coming out.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Just ordered one of the fixed mount models to test drive. Will report back after putting it through the ringer for a few weeks.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I can get one the munts on the platform from pole cat for $20


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Since this is an unbiased opinion, you should show a new Tibor PP Caddy, not one that appears to be 5+ years old.. All anodized aluminum will fade in the sun after lengthy exposure.









Above is a brand new Tibor.










Above is a 1.5 year old Tibor still looking new!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My Tibor still looks new and is a deep black finish.  

I like the fact it's not high gloss and reflective. Always good to have a bit of competition in the market. 

V-Marine looks nice but I wonder if the "V" attachment point of the clip will be as strong as the Tibor?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My Tibor looks and performs like the day I received it.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

good write up, thanks for sharing. Seems like one could go either way and be satisfied!


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> Since this is an unbiased opinion, you should show a new Tibor PP Caddy, not one that appears to be 5+ years old..  All anodized aluminum will fade in the sun after lengthy exposure.


Agreed. Thank you for your input. Unfortunately, I did not have a newer Tibor for side by side photos. For a comparison (other than color) the Tibor is still clunky, loose feeling, and louder. The Tibor feels like that from day 1. I doubt it makes a huge difference when catching fish, and I may have broke down the comparison to levels that far surpass the actual use but you will see when you get your V marine here in the next couple days I imagine you will agree that it's nicer in quality and function. We'd love to hear your review when you get your v marine as well!


----------



## Bridgette1 (Nov 9, 2013)

I ordered the V Marine caddy based on this review / post. I just recieved it. I must admitt, it is pretty damn nice! Looks like a work of art all the movements are smooth as butter with zero play in them. Stiffy push pole snaps into the holder nice and tight. I am impressed enough that I felt compelled to throw some props towards V Marine with this post. Hopefully it stands up against the test of time in the salt water environment.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my 94 silverking has a Tibor that looks as old as the boat.  Still works perfect but it does rattle a lot.  I took it off and peened over the roll pin to see if it would tighten up and stop rattling.   withstood some pretty good hammering


----------



## Jeremy_James (Feb 27, 2013)

> I ordered the V Marine caddy based on this review / post. I just recieved  it. I must admitt, it is pretty damn nice! Looks like a work of art  all the movements are smooth as butter with zero play in them. Stiffy push pole snaps into the holder nice and tight. I am impressed enough that I felt compelled to throw some props towards V Marine with this post. Hopefully it stands up against the test of time in the salt water environment.



Good to hear. I am not one to make reviews or go out of my way for props, but I felt that it was necessary for such a great product.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

My Tibor caddie works as it did when I got it in '98. I can't complain at all about the craftsmanship and durability of the product. I kept it from the Action Craft and put it on my Ankona. I think I will keep it from the Ankona and put it on my next skiff, just to keep a piece of my roots with me.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, that was an interesting "unbiased" comparison. I'll hang on to my loud, ugly, clunky Tibor caddy... If the rattling bothers you, add a bungee cord. I don't need a "piece of art" that copies the original model's function and design, and adds a flashy paint job... I need a tool that will work and last. Mine serves me well!


----------



## Bridgette1 (Nov 9, 2013)

> Well, that was an interesting "unbiased" comparison. I'll hang on to my loud, ugly, clunky Tibor caddy... If the rattling bothers you, add a bungee cord. I don't need a "piece of art" that copies the original model's function and design, and adds a flashy paint job... I need a tool that will work and last. Mine serves me well!



LOL!


----------

